# Sample crossfade with Mod Wheel??



## rishabh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi,
I was just wondering if it is possible to crossfade between groups somehow and have a MIDI controller assigned to it. I know you can create sample crossfades within a group but I'm not sure if it can be done from one group to another and have it user controllable.

Thanks


----------



## Tod (Nov 4, 2007)

HI rishabh,

I'm a little confused with your question. Are you sure you haven't got things turned around a little bit? :? 

It's quite simple to create crossfades between groups but I'm not sure how you can Xfade between samples in a group unless it was maybe done with a script. 

Could you clarify a little bit?


----------



## rishabh (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi could you explain how i can do crossfades between groups? and is it possible to control that with the mod wheel or any other CC?


----------



## Thonex (Nov 4, 2007)

rishabh @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> Hi could you explain how i can do crossfades between groups? and is it possible to control that with the mod wheel or any other CC?



Yes. You'll find more info around page 182 in the K2 manual.


----------



## rishabh (Nov 4, 2007)

ok, this is what I'm trying to do:
Lets say I have a bunch of samples mapped to the keyboard and set to a group, lets say a solo violin. Assuming that there are different samples for different velocities..

Now I have another bunch of samples of the same instrument mapped to the keyboard and set to a different group, again with different samples for different velocities. Lets say in this set the player plays each note more aggressively \.
Now I want to be able to switch between the two groups using the mod wheel. So that when i want to trigger the aggressive samples I will have to turn up the mod wheel and turn it down to play the other set of samples. And not just that it should crossfade between the two so that it sounds more smooth.
I hope this is clear
Thanks for helping me.


----------



## Thonex (Nov 4, 2007)

rishabh @ Sun Nov 04 said:


> ok, this is what I'm trying to do:
> Lets say I have a bunch of samples mapped to the keyboard and set to a group, lets say a solo violin. Assuming that there are different samples for different velocities..
> 
> Now I have another bunch of samples of the same instrument mapped to the keyboard and set to a different group, again with different samples for different velocities. Lets say in this set the player plays each note more aggressively \.
> ...



Yes. What you describe is a very basic function of K2 programming. Yet it is a little difficult to explain better than what is already in the manual.

In essence you must assign a the Mod Wheel (CC 1) as an External Source midi CC modulator for the Volume module for each group (p. 182) and then draw the curve you want in the rescaling window (p. 196).

You clearly know what you want.... the best way to achieve this is by reading the manual.


----------



## rishabh (Nov 5, 2007)

I think i get it now. I never realized about the rescaling feature. I can just have one group fade in and the other fade out on the same controller. Cool
thanks for your help.


----------

